# Vuelta PR



## kn0bby8 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have signed up for and will be riding the Vuelta PR the end of January. It's a 3 day 375 mile ride around the island or Puerto Rico. Day 1 153 miles day 2 81 miles and day 3 131 miles.

This is by far the biggest longest ride I have ever done. I consider myself an average cyclist. Almost 2500 miles so far this year. I don't have any scheduled or regimented training. As of now my rides are all outside. Being in the Mid Atlantic once the weather gets colder I am gonna have to ride the trainer a lot more. My longest ride so far has been 113 miles. I can complete a century and average 17-18 mph.

I am concerned with the length of Day 1 and Day 3 let alone riding them back to back. Is there any type of 4 month training plan I can do to really help get in good form for the ride? If I don't find anything I will prob just try and do a longish ride once a week maybe ultimately getting up to 140 miles, intervals one day a week and easy riding or spinning on the trainer twice a week.

Any help? Motivation? Advice?


----------



## ColoColo (Jun 1, 2009)

You'll be fine. I did it last January and I was completely out of shape. Then again, I was in group C. Your only major concern should be Camino Nuevo, the steepest climb of all La Vuelta. I'm not sure how long is it, but is should be about a 9% average gradient. Hey, bring your sunscreen its hot down here. 

Next two days, while they're hot (2nd day is basically in the south 3rd day goes around the north west-east) are relatively easy. 

The third day is somewhat of a challenge, since you'll be facing the wind. Stay on the right hand side of the group and at the front of the group to avoid the yo-yo effect and to be able to go to the bathroom once you get to the rest stop. 

Its an unforgettable experience. You'll make lots of new friends and have a good time. Its well organized and its safe (police escort all the way). Food is good and they'll have plenty of Gatorade at every stop.


----------



## kn0bby8 (Oct 30, 2009)

How are the pace descriptions? I signed up for the b group amd am now thinking I would be better off in the c group.


----------



## ColoColo (Jun 1, 2009)

kn0bby8 said:


> How are the pace descriptions? I signed up for the b group amd am now thinking I would be better off in the c group.



Group A is the "PROS", stay away. Group B is challenging, about 18 mph average. Group C will be the "leisure" group. Not hard or slow, just right.


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

I just signed up for La Vuelta too! Are you riding with a group of friends, or something? At the moment, I'm making arrangements for accomodations on my own, as my wife will likely not join me. I'm actually looking for people to do this with, as it's certainly an experience best shared. I signed up for Group C--Given that I live in Miami, which has ZERO climbs, and day 1 has a 10% grade, I'm thinking it's going to be a riot!


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

I'm sorry, did I say 10%? There's a 21% grade wall in there..LA VUELTA Puerto Rico 2010 - YouTube (stats at 4:58). Good lord...


----------



## kn0bby8 (Oct 30, 2009)

I signed up with 2 friends, my girl and maybe even my mother are prob gonna meet me at the finish...Did you get a hotel list yet?


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

kn0bby8 said:


> I signed up with 2 friends, my girl and maybe even my mother are prob gonna meet me at the finish...Did you get a hotel list yet?


That's awesome. I wish my girl would come. No, I haven't looked up the hotels, etc., since I'm looking to see if any of family will come with...


----------



## ColoColo (Jun 1, 2009)

gaspi101 said:


> That's awesome. I wish my girl would come. No, I haven't looked up the hotels, etc., since I'm looking to see if any of family will come with...


Just wondering... How did you do? Did you ever make it down here? Would you do it again?


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

ColoColo said:


> Just wondering... How did you do? Did you ever make it down here? Would you do it again?


Made it there, had an unbelievable and unforgettable time, and I'm signed up to go again in 2013! It took a helmet cam vid of the first 105 miles of Day 1. Gives you a good idea of some of the scenes. Tough climbs, but you have people following you all the time, kids cheering you on and little towns throwing parades as you pass by--Freaking awesome. 

Here's the vid--please excuse the profanity. LOL

http://youtu.be/HwOdkSJt-mk


----------



## ColoColo (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm happy to hear that you had a good time. Most People do come back. Most of the scenery is familiar to me. Been there, (well live here) Done that!

Thanks for the vid.


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

ColoColo said:


> I'm happy to hear that you had a good time. Most People do come back. Most of the scenery is familiar to me. Been there, (well live here) Done that!
> 
> Thanks for the vid.


See you there in January, then!!


----------



## onefascruzan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've wanted to do this ride for quite some time. I love PR and its right next to my home island of St. Croix! Thanks for the vid, Hermano!


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

onefascruzan said:


> I've wanted to do this ride for quite some time. I love PR and its right next to my home island of St. Croix! Thanks for the vid, Hermano!


No problem, brother! Hope to see you there, sir!


----------

